# care homes



## christoforou (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi My father is 86 and living in cyprus, we think he needs to go into a care home but he wont leave cyprus,he lives in paphos, is there care homes there and how much do they cost :confused2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

christoforou said:


> Hi My father is 86 and living in cyprus, we think he needs to go into a care home but he wont leave cyprus,he lives in paphos, is there care homes there and how much do they cost :confused2:


I have moved this to the Cyprus forum where you are more likely to get answers to your questions.
There are very few care homes as most Cypriots looks after their old people have live in carers from places such as the phillipines, sri lanka etc etc. 

I have found 3 care homes in the paphos area you could ring to find out how much they charge and if they could take your father.

The phone numbers are 00357 26270035 This one is in Chlorakas
00357 26911644 In Paphos town
00357 26654122 In Mesa Chorio
Also one in Polemi 00357 26633241

Those are the only ones I can find so I hope they can help you.

Veronica


----------



## christoforou (Jul 26, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I have moved this to the Cyprus forum where you are more likely to get answers to your questions.
> There are very few care homes as most Cypriots looks after their old people have live in carers from places such as the phillipines, sri lanka etc etc.
> 
> I have found 3 care homes in the paphos area you could ring to find out how much they charge and if they could take your father.
> ...


Thank you for your qucik reply I will look into these.


----------

